

PyPI Notifier: Watches your requirements.txt files - cenkalti
http://www.pypi-notifier.org/

======
cenkalti
I am the author. If you want to contribute pull requests are welcome:
[https://github.com/cenkalti/pypi-notifier](https://github.com/cenkalti/pypi-
notifier)

------
gianpaj
While it's a good idea. Some times if something is not broken, there is no
need to fix/upgrade it

